# Longest wearing nail polish?



## staceyjan

I went from tips, to just gel manicures and finally took everything off and have been putting Essie harder on my nails and looking for companies that make the longest wearing polish. Any advice?


----------



## Fefster

Chanel


----------



## Rouge H

Chanel, I've had my color last for more than two weeks with just a touch up of top coat. Well worth the expense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL which unfortunately is no longer in business but a second runner up is
Tom Ford.. stays on forever

You may also want to consider a 5 free polish to get your nails in the
optimum health since eliminating the gel mani


----------



## gymangel812

more about the top coat and/or particular color ime. chanel has always worn terribly for me, with a variety of top and base coats, including the chanel ones.


----------



## hoosieraussis

I've had great wear with Sally hansen miracle gel.  I've used that top coat with other brands and still gotten pretty good wear.


----------



## Kailuagal

I have very bad luck with Chanel, same with Dior. I love Marc Jacobs, Butter London, and Nails, Inc. Gel Effect. I've also had incredible staying power with Sally Hansen Miracle Gel. Plus there are certain indies I have success with as well.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Essie!!!!!! Best quality for the best price in my opinion! I sold most my other polishes (Dior, Chanel, YSL) and only use essie!


----------



## Oryx816

Chanel


----------



## tulipfield

Sophie-Rose said:


> Essie!!!!!! Best quality for the best price in my opinion! I sold most my other polishes (Dior, Chanel, YSL) and only use essie!




Do people buy used nail polishes??


----------



## Sophie-Rose

tulipfield said:


> Do people buy used nail polishes??




They were used once or twice and sold for great prices... There's a cosmetics Facebook  sale page in my area, I sold them on that...


----------



## Zenerdiode

Dior, China Glaze, OPI while it's a hit and miss with Chanel.


----------



## L etoile

Essie lasts longer than Chanel on my nails... I have 6 Chanel colors that I rarely use because of this.


----------



## Lindsloveslux

Butter London lasts the longest for me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L etoile said:


> Essie lasts longer than Chanel on my nails... I have 6 Chanel colors that I rarely use because of this.




Same here... Chanel chips almost within the hour!!! 

Maybe the new improved gel formula will be better.... But I won't be spending my hard-earned cash on a bottle just to find out...

I still to my cheap essie polishes!!! Last FOREVER! 

The essie top coat is REALLY impressive... If you haven't tried it yet I highly recommend it!!


----------



## L etoile

Sophie-Rose said:


> Same here... Chanel chips almost within the hour!!!
> 
> Maybe the new improved gel formula will be better.... But I won't be spending my hard-earned cash on a bottle just to find out...
> 
> I still to my cheap essie polishes!!! Last FOREVER!
> 
> The essie top coat is REALLY impressive... If you haven't tried it yet I highly recommend it!!



I'll have to try the top coat. I've been loyal to my Seche Vite top coat but I have to buy a new bottle every few months if I don't get through it because it thickens more quickly than my other polishes. I could add polish thinner or np remover but it's not the same. Going to order the Essie top coat today... thanks for the rec!


----------



## Jbr12

I find the Revlon Colourstay polishes last longest on me, even against Essie, Butter London etc.

As for top coat, I used to be a Seche Vite diehard, but discovered Sally Hansen's Insta-Dry which seems to do a better job for less money. You can buy a specific thinner for Seche Vite, although I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.


----------



## tgirl25

I don't get good wear out of Chanel, just ok with it lasting me about 5days with minor chips.  Butter London wears well on me and usually about 7days.  Essie, it depends on the color some last me a full week others have bad chips after a couple days.  I just took off Louboutin and it was on like 9 days with some chips(I also had to redo 2 nails 5 days in because they chipped up so badly.  Sticky base coat helps my polishes stay on, a good top coat(I really like the Glisten & Glow Top Coat or Hong Kong Girl) helps alot.  The best wear I ever got was a pro done Gelish set with the lights, that was even a HUGE pain to get up when I was ready to take it off.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

L etoile said:


> I'll have to try the top coat. I've been loyal to my Seche Vite top coat but I have to buy a new bottle every few months if I don't get through it because it thickens more quickly than my other polishes. I could add polish thinner or np remover but it's not the same. Going to order the Essie top coat today... thanks for the rec!




Do you store you polishes (and top coat) in the fridge? If you don't already I HIGHLY recommend that you do!!
Now they will thicken up in the fridge, so remove them an hour or so before you want to paint your nails and they will return to normal consistency... I sometimes remove them a day before I know which colour I want to use.. 
My polishes last FOR YEARS in near perfect condition this way!! Even my top coats!


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks everyone for all the great tips and recommendiations.  I took notes and will be going shopping!


----------



## L etoile

Sophie-Rose said:


> Do you store you polishes (and top coat) in the fridge? If you don't already I HIGHLY recommend that you do!!
> Now they will thicken up in the fridge, so remove them an hour or so before you want to paint your nails and they will return to normal consistency... I sometimes remove them a day before I know which colour I want to use..
> My polishes last FOR YEARS in near perfect condition this way!! Even my top coats!



I have never heard of this. Will try. Thanks!!!


----------



## tgirl25

I just add thinner if they get thick.  NEVER EVER use polish remover to thin a thick polish, it destroys it!


----------



## JDV

L etoile said:


> I'll have to try the top coat. I've been loyal to my Seche Vite top coat but I have to buy a new bottle every few months if I don't get through it because it thickens more quickly than my other polishes. I could add polish thinner or np remover but it's not the same. Going to order the Essie top coat today... thanks for the rec!



They make a large refill size, I top off my working bottle every 3-4 manicures and it's like I have a new bottle of SV each time.


----------



## Passerine123

I don't do gel manicures, so can't comment on those, but the best wearing regular polish for me has been Zoya. I can go nearly two weeks with no chips. Next up in long wear is I'm Not Really A Waitress (OPI), my favorite autumn/winter polish color.

I love some of the colors from Mavala, but it chips within a few days.


----------



## WatermelonEater

Nina's Ultra Pro has NEVER chipped on me!


----------



## Fifitrix

Leighton Denny is the best I've experienced at £12 a bottle. I have loads of Dior as I liked the colours and the brush was a perfect shape for me but it chips really easily. I won't buy it again.


----------



## alansgail

OPI is the only polish I'll wear. I have thin nails that chip and peel easily but if I keep some OPI polish on them and use the OPI Nail Envy (as a topcoat) for sensitive and peeling nails I can go at least 2 weeks without a problem.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL ( which unfortunately is no longer in business but colors do turn up on ebay)
I've tried KOH, Essie, Chanel, YSL, Dior, & a host of others & right now am finding
Kiko Milano ( $8. 00 a bottle & good range of colors) & Tom Ford work well for me

Polishes can be expensive so always looking for a less pricey designer one

Inglot is $16 but hard to find reviews about this polish


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

I'm a gel polish lover. I use Red Carpet Manicure at home, but I find the longest wear is actually from RCM base and top coats with OPI Gel color. I can get 2 weeks! With a home manicure and using the Salon Pro 5-30 LED Light. I do my prep work first (cuticles, cut/filing etc.) Then I rough up (light buff) my nail surfaces, use the RCM Prep, the base coat, 2 coats of OPI color, and 1 coat of top coat. I do 30 seconds for each, except 60 seconds on the top coat only. My nails grow quick, so I end up having outgrowth and also get tired of the same polish color. Sometimes, they will snag or chip around the 10 day mark- but I have gotten 2weeks this way. Using thin coats helps keep it from peeling up too.
On my toes I have gotten a month! (can't promise that every time, sometimes the gel on my pinky toe will pop off).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Right now finding Nailberry working well for me.
Hard to find in the US so ordered from the UK.. so far so good


----------



## Kelly M

I find that Formula X (unfortunately being discontinued) lasts the longest and best on me. I always use a base coat (Essie) and top coat (SuperChic). Formula X will last upwards of 12 days on me which absolutely no chipping, even with rough hand use. It's ridiculous. Behind Formula X is OPI in my opinion. It ends up wanting to "peel" around the edges which then gets caught in my hair and I cause chips. But that's not until 7-9 days.


----------



## ozmodiar

Kelly M said:


> I find that Formula X (unfortunately being discontinued) lasts the longest and best on me. I always use a base coat (Essie) and top coat (SuperChic). Formula X will last upwards of 12 days on me which absolutely no chipping, even with rough hand use. It's ridiculous. Behind Formula X is OPI in my opinion. It ends up wanting to "peel" around the edges which then gets caught in my hair and I cause chips. But that's not until 7-9 days.


I agree, Formula X is great on me also. I've gone two weeks without chipping! By then I had to remove it because it started looking odd due to nail growth and not because the polish was chipping off. The best of other brands have only lasted 4-5 days for me without damage.

I'm kind of bummed that Formula X being discontinued, but at least I could pick up a whole bunch of colors on clearance. I also saw sets of "The System" (nail cleanser, base coat, top coat) at TJMaxx for $6 recently, which is a fantastic deal.


----------



## lqygabrielle

If you want long lasting you should try shellac. Personally I like OPI shellac because of its range of colors. Right now I have yet to change my color it has been 1 month and I have no chipping.


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that shellac isn't very healthy for your hands.


----------



## pukasonqo

SNS is a good alternative to shellac, it is long wearing after 4 weeks i had no chipping
is meant to be healthier for your nails than shellac


----------



## staceyjan

pukasonqo said:


> SNS is a good alternative to shellac, it is long wearing after 4 weeks i had no chipping
> is meant to be healthier for your nails than shellac


Good to know. Thank you, I am going to check it out.


----------



## staceyjan

Thank you, everyone! After months of experimenting w different polish, I like Essie no light gel polish.  It stays on for 10 days!


----------



## blktauna

Zoya and OPI. I just bought a Sally Hansen Gel polish in red and it holds up for a week or so. Not bad


----------



## alansgail

I use OPI nail lacquer and I always do my own nails.....I've never set foot in a nail salon. This polish lasts about 2+ weeks for me and I use my hands......I don't wear gloves when I rinse dishes, etc. I'm a busy Mom but this polish is pretty much all I buy. 
Every few days I'll touch it up when I have a free evening and the time to do so....it's wonderful!


----------



## purly

I like to change my polish regularly, so I don't shop for polishes that last a long time, but I've heard Wet n Wild polishes will last like an entire month.


----------



## staceyjan

I'm still using Essie Corture and still in love with it! I need some new colors and thinking about trying OPI  based upon the suggestions here.


----------



## nexiv

Anything with Seche Vite as a top coat! Honestly, I have to remove my polish to reapply due to regrowth and cuticle work needed. My toes stay perfect for weeks on end!

I love how it evens out the polish of you put it on whilst the colour coat is not totally dry. And it dries itself and the colour soooo fast; I never bother doing my nails unless I have it to hand. It adds extra shine too I think.


----------



## threadbender

I am new to trying to do my own nails. I was looking for brands, Read here and have started to begin a new obsession! I have 3 cases that are filled! I am on a Zoya roll.
I have others, as well, Urban Decay lasts! Sally Hansen  and so on
I had never been able to grow my nails but the hair skin and nails vitamins has changed that! Wish me luck!


----------



## rdgldy

I only polish my toes, but love Zoya!


----------



## 1249dcnative

The Revlon Colorstay Gel Envy polish line is awesome; but I agree that use of a good topcoat makes all the difference in terms of polish staying power.


----------



## threadbender

I just ordered some of the Seche Vite. I am glad I visited here! Am trying a Londontown polish too.


----------



## PursePassionLV

I adore Seche Vite but try to give my nails a little drying time before I apply as I've sometimes had issues with shrinkage. Other that that no complaints. It's amazing!


----------



## threadbender

I have been using the Sally Hansen gel top coat, Works nicely. Haven't been wearing any so, will cut my nails tomorrow and polish away! Now to figure which color. lol


----------



## cutynaomi

Chanel is good


----------



## chicinthecity777

OPI is now the only brand I use. I have tried all kinds but OPI is the best! Fast drying and last very long even with one coat of top coat. I use their "start to finish" as top coat and it's really good! Their regular top coat not so much!


----------



## TNgypsy

Sally Hansen has been the best for me. OPI & Essie would tie for second longest wearing.


----------



## Proximus

For me it is Essie and YSL that wears longest.


----------



## mleleigh

I love the Butter London Patent Shine 10X line!


----------



## Cdnfashionista

Cdn is pretty good and long lasting.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Revlon gel polish


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry & Tom Ford


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

LOREBUNDE said:


> Revlon gel polish


I've never tried it. I've used OPI and red carpet gel. Does revlons use a lamp?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> I've never tried it. I've used OPI and red carpet gel. Does revlons use a lamp?


no, its just like the sally hanson gel polish.  no lamp


----------



## luv2bling

nexiv said:


> Anything with Seche Vite as a top coat! Honestly, I have to remove my polish to reapply due to regrowth and cuticle work needed. My toes stay perfect for weeks on end!
> 
> I love how it evens out the polish of you put it on whilst the colour coat is not totally dry. And it dries itself and the colour soooo fast; I never bother doing my nails unless I have it to hand. It adds extra shine too I think.


Thank you for posting this!!

Years ago I had a manicurist who used this top coat and my polish lasted two weeks, no chipping.  She re-located and I couldn't recall the name of the product.

If you don't mind my asking where do you purchase your SV?
Shellac is damaging to nails so I never get a mani or pedi with that type of polish.
As far as polishes China Glaze is rubbish,  in my opinion.  Chances of it lasting 24 hours is a miracle.   OPI and Essie seem to last the longest for me.  I will pick up some Revlon and/or Sally Hansen (no lamp) polish this weekend to experiment with.


----------



## staceyjan

luv2bling said:


> Thank you for posting this!!
> 
> Years ago I had a manicurist who used this top coat and my polish lasted two weeks, no chipping.  She re-located and I couldn't recall the name of the product.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking where do you purchase your SV?
> Shellac is damaging to nails so I never get a mani or pedi with that type of polish.
> As far as polishes China Glaze is rubbish,  in my opinion.  Chances of it lasting 24 hours is a miracle.   OPI and Essie seem to last the longest for me.  I will pick up some Revlon and/or Sally Hansen (no lamp) polish this weekend to experiment with.


I am not the poster that mentioned SV, but did purchase the top coat for DD from Amazon.


----------



## Cthullu

staceyjan said:


> I am not the poster that mentioned SV, but did purchase the top coat for DD from Amazon.


Sally Hansen. Even the new instant dry polish stays on me longer than other polishes! And my hands and nails get a lot of abuse at work, I handle a lot of metal and hard, heavy objects!


----------



## Brigitte Evans

I swear by OPI with some long-wearing top coat. When I want to have a perfect manicure, I go to the nail salon in Las Vegas that offers manicures with OPI polishes and my nails are perfect for weeks.


----------



## KittyKat65

Tom Ford.  No question.  My polish always lasts 2 weeks and I use a Dior topcoat.


----------



## Cthullu

Cthullu said:


> Sally Hansen. Even the new instant dry polish stays on me longer than other polishes! And my hands and nails get a lot of abuse at work, I handle a lot of metal and hard, heavy objects!


Update: I did my nails a couple of days ago and used OPI instead of my usual Sally Hansen. It chipped on the second day! Not badly, but noticeable to me.

I bought some of the Sally Hansen Miracle Gel polish and I'm going to try that tonight.

I threw the OPI away...….


----------



## Proximus

I started using Lancôme Le Vernis, and it stays on for two weeks.


----------



## pmburk

I know this is an older thread, but I'm one of those who can't keep polish on for more than 2-3 days before I'm a chipped mess. Recently I've started using Londontown's base & top coats, and I can get a full 5 days out of a mani with only minimal tip wear. For me, that's miraculous, so I'm pretty impressed. I use either the Nail Hardener Base Coat or the Fortifying Ridge Filler, my regular polish of choice, and then the Kur Protective Top Coat. It dries fast (like, Seche Vite fast) and really holds up. I do have several of their polishes as well, but haven't tried those yet.

I just wanted to put this out there in case there are others who may want to give this brand a shot.


----------



## uhpharm01

pmburk said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I'm one of those who can't keep polish on for more than 2-3 days before I'm a chipped mess. Recently I've started using Londontown's base & top coats, and I can get a full 5 days out of a mani with only minimal tip wear. For me, that's miraculous, so I'm pretty impressed. I use either the Nail Hardener Base Coat or the Fortifying Ridge Filler, my regular polish of choice, and then the Kur Protective Top Coat. It dries fast (like, Seche Vite fast) and really holds up. I do have several of their polishes as well, but haven't tried those yet.
> 
> I just wanted to put this out there in case there are others who may want to give this brand a shot.


Look at this video


----------



## macde90

L


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

DEBORAH LIPPMANN is the best! Try it.


----------



## jenjen1964

hoosieraussis said:


> I've had great wear with Sally hansen miracle gel.  I've used that top coat with other brands and still gotten pretty good wear.


Orly Top to Bottom as base, Chanel color and the Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Top coat, minimum of a week with no chip unless the color is very dark!


----------



## Laurette120

I use OPI. Between a base coat and a clear coat, if I'm careful, I can go for two weeks between applications.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm hearing some buzz about CUCCIO..


----------



## misstrine85

YSL for me


----------



## luvprada

Londontown


----------



## JimLovesPurses

For me, I find that OPI Polished are long wearing, but I only wear polish on my toes so I may not be a good judge of this.

Jim


----------

